# reptile room cleveleys



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

went to the reptile room at cleveleys lancashire today and thought what a brill shop really liked nobby their pet ornate nile monitor shop goes back further than you first think with amazing array of animals well worth a trip to visit:2thumb:


----------

